# This day is improving



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I had a dentist appointment this afternoon I was suposed to get a root canal but it was to infected to have it done. I didnt think that I would be able to smoke for a few days now that I can I may as well do it right with a 99 LGC Habano paired up with some Havana Club 7yr


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats looks awsome.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

i wish i could try some havana club rum....one of these days i guess i'll get the opportunity...awesome pairing!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice!
how was it?
I have never tried it


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great combination!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

What a COMBO. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks better than having a root canal! :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to get me hand on some of those LGC forbidden fruit smokes. I love the Serie R "domestic" ones!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That looks great! Glad the day got better.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

No pain but one good cigar


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome pair up. I don't know if the Rum goes well with antibiotics but who cares. It tastes good!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Awesome pair up. I don't know if the Rum goes well with antibiotics but who cares. It tastes good!


No but it goes well with Vicodan:lol:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

sofaman said:


> No but it goes well with Vicodan:lol:


Oh yeah! A little Vic after a health problem and deciding I felt good enough to drink! Who am I again?!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The Havana Club was strictly for madicinal purposes I'm sure....LOL


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd take that over a root canal, ANYDAY!!! Nice call. Hope you feel better.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Excellent pairing Scott! The LGC looks tasty and familiar*


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

GREAT call Scott!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice combo!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice combo! And that rum should clear up that infection in no time!:biggrin:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. I love those.:dribble:


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

tooth pain is the worst. glad to see that you killin in with a little drink and a nice smoke. hope the root canal goes well and hopefully sooner than better.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

helluva combination


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

beats root canal. thx for the pics


----------

